# my chaos daemon project



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

hey, ive thought about doing a project log for a while and now i think ive found an army i really enjoy and want to make a 1500 force with

i wont have any pics for a while, as i dont have a webcam and my digi cam broke :ireful2:

on saturday i am getting epidemius as my army will mostly be based around nurgle

the paint scheme for ' him ' is : epidemius : nurglings , epidemius and skulls heavily dryrbrushed chardon granite - woods drybrushed schorched brown - metals drybrushed boltgun metal - 1st banner mechrite red - second banner orkhide shade - whole thing light drybrush bleached bone, except skulls given heavy drybrush and metals + instrument left - whole thing except second banner and horns lightly inked - second banner drybrushed bleached bone - metals + instrument lightly stipped with snot green - metals highlighted chainmail - scorched brown on base - light bone drybrush - grass

im best at drybrushing and inking so any i would appreshiate any advice although i would stick to that above .

the look im trying to achive is this :http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m1253741_plague_2.jpg

some pics will be coming soon...


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

hey bob i could come round and snap some pics for you


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

ye thanks, i might bring my stuff round your gaff in the hols since i dont have a webcam or something decent

btw when you updating your log?


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

hopefully i can get some painting done this week so maybe we could have a painting session? i could help u with your daemons XD


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

yeh, what day? im camping at my grannys house saturday and sunday ( yes go on , laugh i know its sad ) but im free all the week except friday ( my dogs getting ..... well its rude parts cut )

id love to see your stuff again


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

hmm it would have to be after the weekend, as i have my Girl round. 

so ill have to get back to you on that mate, ill chat on MSN laterk:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> so ill have to get back to you on that mate, ill chat on MSN later


ok when is ' later ' exactly?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

got epidemius today along with a feind

phew, just finished epidemius ( my legs feel like lead.... ) trimming all the bits and bobs is pretty hard due to the immense detail e.g. the nurglings and there were some awful mold lines to clean up, i managed to build the model however it took alot of green stuff to hold it together properly 

i also did some converting , as i was making the rear end and the seat stronger i ended up accidentally making it more nurgle like

i cut up the spare fantasy base and with the help of green stuff the model is surronded by rubble

overall i think its pretty nice however the feind looks easier, although it has many parts they fit together pretty easy

rob! you have your work cut out for you helping me paint this fat, lazy plaguebearer !


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i wouldnt mind painting Epi for you Bob, just got to do toms skull taker while im at it :laugh:

oh reminds me i wont be here for a few days so i will have to tell u when i get back so you can bring this fat turd around :wink:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

LOL! you may joke now but he will be your ( and your `letters ) doom. * evil laugh *

anyway the bloodletter and daemonette sets at gw are all gone . i wonder why ........ :taunt:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

finished the fiend

jeez , it may not be as hard ( or as green stuff consuming ) as epi but the legs, arms, head and tail dont fit well and i had to resort to gud `ol GS

and rob, i wouldn`t mind you helping me , like advice, paint sheme , techniques etc with epi but i would rather paint him with me own hand

however you need to work your hormagent purple magic on the fiend

btw can you tell me toms ( tom hans? ) daemon list ?


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

bobss said:


> anyway the bloodletter and daemonette sets at gw are all gone . i wonder why ........ :taunt:


*starts to shuffle away with a massive gamesworksop bag* im wondering too :laugh:


yeah you can paint him, and sure ill give tips and stuff to make him the best little turd you will ever paint :laugh:

as for the feind ill work the purple magic on him too :good:

- Riandro


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

lol, anyway as epi didn`t fit his throne ( or chair :biggrin: ) i had to out him on so that there was a small gap, im off to fill it with gs 

the great thing about nurgle is that you can convert them as much as you like and add allsorts of junk and they still look ok

btw hows your crusher commin on?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

pics will be coming soon , infact thursday


----------



## Lord Ornlu (Jan 5, 2008)

Good luck buddy


----------

